# very unhappy



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

ok so i ordered my front and rear bags from mason tech over 5 weeks ago, after many many calls to them my fronts finally arrive but they keep telling me that my rears are still being milled or redesigned, ok i can believe that the 3rd week that i havent received them. so now we are over 5 weeks out from when i originally ordered them, i have called mason tech numerous times, and left numerous messages, been called back twice. i was told in a voicemail left on my cell phone that i would be recieving my bags on monday.... today is now tuesday and they still arent here, i have messaged scott on here and no response...... at this point in time i can honestly say i will never buy a product from mason tech ever again, and am getting very frustrated about my rear bags, i might as well call it a loss and order from somewhere else, so if anyone is thinking of ordering mason tech's..... i warn you now, DONT DO IT! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: very unhappy (onelowjolf)*

Stop whining.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Thanks; I've been in the mood for a waaaaamburger and french-cries.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: very unhappy (onelowjolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onelowjolf* »_i warn you now, DONT DO IT! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


















i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my new MT's


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

ha i bet you would be whinning if it was your money and your parts that you were waiting on...... and i will whine 1500 bucks is alot of money to me, maybe not to you but eh whose counting..... finally got ahold of mason tech....... maybe ill see them this week


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: very unhappy (DFdub Vdub)*

: Pulls up chair:


_Modified by got_vdub at 4:29 PM 12-8-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: very unhappy (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_







ulls up chair:

ha yeah me to, im anxious to see what everyone that hasnt been in the situation has to say, but i bet their story changes when they are in the same situation that im in


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

You payed $1500 for rear bags? Ouch.....


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: very unhappy (onelowjolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onelowjolf* »_
ha yeah me to, im anxious to see what everyone that hasnt been in the situation has to say, but i bet their story changes when they are in the same situation that im in

I have been in that situation, and found it best not to try and tarnish a company's reputation for a one time occurrence. You know that they build the struts themselves, right?


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

i got mixed reviews about mason tech.
everyone says solid product, i don't doubt they are.
but customer service seems to be on the back burner for them.
I emailed and IM'd 1.5+ months ago regarding products to purchase and to this day still no response.
Maybe they are busy, time constraints etc etc etc im not knocking there products. but for the sole reason that i cant get a hold of them i will never order from mason tech.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (Richmond69er)*

I believe they do produce a solid product. as a small company im sure it is hard to design, build, sell products all the while trying to take care of customers orders, complaints and concerns. 
i truely hope they can get over the hurdles and continue to grow and produce even better products. I hope the same for openroad and the guys at bagyard


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

as a person running a small family business in manufacturing, I can honestly say that it can be overwhelming at times. Please allow them some time to work it out. From what i've read they always make it right, and produce quality stuff. take a pill and relax. This is coming form a person who doesn't even own anything from them...Just me 2 cents.


----------



## 98vr6t (Jun 22, 2005)

Be patient and with his new desgin you'll like what you see.. He'll make it right..


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: very unhappy (onelowjolf)*

i dont know what kind of car you have but i know mason-tech are making brand new rear bag mounts. so they are trying to work out all the problems so that everything is perfect for the air ride community. i'm going through this too. matt and scott has been great. i spoke to matt a hand full of times and like i said, they just want to get it all right before they release it to the public officially.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: very unhappy (baggednbangin)*

im not trying to tarnish anyones name. yes i know that the bags were redesigned, and i was aware of that when i ordered...... they were already almsot done and would ship 7 days after i ordered...... they are supposedly finally in the mail as we speak, ha no i didnt pay 1500 for just the rears i paid 1500 for fronts and rears total, i know they build them in house, and i never said anything about their product being bad, i said their service


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

i ordered from them, and ill admit its difficult to get in touch with them sometimes, but with only two ppl and they are the same two people that build the struts, i really couldnt complain. when i recieved my order it was totally worth it.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I can vouch that Mason-Tech's customer service is second to none! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

from personal experience, if anything ive been the one busting their balls and asking stupid noob questions REPEATEDLY! BUT! thanks to matt he has been very very patient and more than willing to help in providing information and teaching me the things that i do not know about airride, sure it might sometimes take 2 days for him to reply, but i know that these guys are flat out actually building these things, i sometimes kind of feel bad for keeping him on the computer and answering the same questions, so thumbs up from me, and matt and scott if your reading this, you guys are doing a top job
to the OP hang in there mate, the wait is painful... been there done that too many times, even missed out on debuting my car at the main aussie show because the parts didnt come in time, but when they DID arrive it made me forget about all he time i waited for them!
hope it all works out
dom


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

Thumbs up to Matt and Scott http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have not had any problems and i did waste some of their time, but they always got right back and helped out in any way they could.
You cant make every customer happy though, but major props to them for building it in house as well as selling it themselves http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (SoldierSide16)*

I've got to give a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Scott and Matt as well.
I've seen their shop. I've met them. I know the work they do.
They may be hard to get a hold of, that is because they are building every piece that you recieve. That isn't a small task. 
You have even said that they are returning your calls/emails.
Some patience may be a good thing. (I spend way more than you did with them, so I do know where you are coming from).


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Scott and Matt are great guys they always help everyone out. Even if it does take a while to get back to people they havent forgotten about you. They will take care of their customers.
You need to also remember they just had the Cyber Monday sale which im sure got alot of orders in.
Just be patient and you will be happy with your product


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*

small VW bag company's rock!


----------



## B. Elliott Karnes (Oct 19, 2006)

yes, yes they do


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

SRSLY???? ILL NEVER BUY FRO.....
wait.... i already have them.. nvm


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnthusiast)*

5 weeks for made to order parts isn't bad at all, i fail to see what the issue is.


----------



## cdel15 (Sep 17, 2007)

just relax whining about it isnt going to get you rears there faster.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (cdel15)*

Unfortunately for you and others, companies are not "Stocking" as much as we have in the past. This year Iv had to wait longer for things than ever. Iv been waiting 8 weeks for a 4 link from a supplier.
A lot of smaller companies are making items to order. This is quite normal. We all know you are excited, and want your goods. You have purchased from a reputable company. You can see the positive words in this thread alone. You have your fronts, and Im sure you have enough to get moving on your project.
This is such a big deal for you right now, but when you get your goods and a few months go by you wont even remeber this.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (OLD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD-GTI* »_5 weeks for made to order parts isn't bad at all, i fail to see what the issue is.

the parts were supposed to be ready and shipped a week after i ordered.... now do you see what the issue is? but mason tech hopefully made right, i will see when i get back to de tomorrow, but i forsee a set of masontech bags for sale here in the near future


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (onelowjolf)*

So you spent the money, waited the wait, made a fuss ... and now your going to sell them? Does not compute.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (fasttt600)*

I WAS sponsored by Scott and he never even called me back at times..... OVERWHELMING??? cmon, you run a business and YOU know that this wil happen BUT not to call or even email someone about a LEADTIME issue is BAD BUSINESS!!!!
end of story!!!


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *onelowjolf* »_
the parts were supposed to be ready and shipped a week after i ordered.... now do you see what the issue is? but mason tech hopefully made right, i will see when i get back to de tomorrow, but i forsee a set of masontech bags for sale here in the near future


so your gonna sell them and lose money? this sounds like a great idea


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: very unhappy (onelowjolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_
so your gonna sell them and lose money? this sounds like a great idea

I get it now....
This is some kind of joke the MK4 forum is pulling on the air ride forum?


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

lol ^ i waited six weeks for my order from a lowrider company and i still havent put them in...
ive seen them, its well worth the wait!


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: very unhappy (onelowjolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onelowjolf* »_ok so i ordered my front and rear bags from mason tech over 5 weeks ago, after many many calls to them my fronts finally arrive but they keep telling me that my rears are still being milled or redesigned, ok i can believe that the 3rd week that i havent received them. so now we are over 5 weeks out from when i originally ordered them, i have called mason tech numerous times, and left numerous messages, been called back twice. i was told in a voicemail left on my cell phone that i would be recieving my bags on monday.... today is now tuesday and they still arent here, i have messaged scott on here and no response...... at this point in time i can honestly say i will never buy a product from mason tech ever again, and am getting very frustrated about my rear bags, i might as well call it a loss and order from somewhere else, so if anyone is thinking of ordering mason tech's..... i warn you now, DONT DO IT! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









Hey Frank, 
I completely understand your frustration and I sincerely apologize for the delay with the build on our new MKIII rear struts. We are just making sure everything is perfect, so we don't send you sub-par product. I have though called you back and answered whenever you called the MASON-Tech line and as all customers who have dealt with me personally know, I will do ANYTHING I can to help a customer with any questions or problems he or she has. Sometimes it's just tough to get an exact date with new product...
The last couple months have been really tough for both Scott and I with family issues, health issues among many other things. With Scott located in Ohio and myself in SoCal, things can get a little disconnected at times, but we always follow through with our customers. For myself I have four different companies to take care of (Adaptec Speedware and MASON-Tech being two of them) and that takes a lot of organization and my time, but I'm always happy to help my customers and treat them like they are friends.
The struts are on the way (if not already there) and you will be nothing but happy once received. These things do happen and we'll do what we can to rectify the situation for you. We are enthusiasts at heart and want nothing but the best for our customers.
Shoot me an email anytime or give me a call, I'm always around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And thanks to all our friends/customers who support us, without you we wouldn't be here. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
-Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: very unhappy (Matt Crooke)*

well here is a question, i finally recieved my rear bags, were they suppsed to come with any fittings or lines? if they were i didnt recieve anything but the struts


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

haha why would rear struts come with airlines or fittings? pretty sure they dont so you can choose what type of fitting and what size line your running


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (burtondk12)*

Matt Crooke and Scooter FTW yeahhhh http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (burtondk12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtondk12* »_haha why would rear struts come with airlines or fittings? pretty sure they dont so you can choose what type of fitting and what size line your running

why did the front bags come with a lead then?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (burtondk12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtondk12* »_haha why would rear struts come with airlines or fittings? pretty sure they dont so you can choose what type of fitting and what size line your running

x2...rear bags almost never come with lines. It's not like the fronts where you're supposed to run leader lines so some companies include them.
This way you can choose to run 1/4 fittings, 3/8 fittings, or whatever to match your system.
The fronts come with a leader because the front struts are so close to the wheels and the strut is constantly turning with the wheel. It's for protection. I don't think anyone runs leaders in the rear...at least from all the builds I've seen. Mine just run a fitting and then a length of normal line to the valves.


_Modified by Retromini at 7:12 AM 12-12-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

well it really dosnt matter at this point in time, i have fittings from something else, i install one fitting no problem, go to install the other fitting, it wont thread, i have now tried 4 different fittings and the god damn things wont thread into the bag............... what the **** man this is just ****ing common im bout fed up with mason tech products all together, matt, scott if your reading this, do something about it


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (onelowjolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onelowjolf* »_ what the **** man this is just ****ing common im bout fed up with mason tech products all together, matt, scott if your reading this, do something about it

I think you need to take a deep breath and chill so we can get this working for you. It sounds like your frustration from the wait is just overwhelming you. How is he supposed to "do something about it" if we haven't figured out what the issue is? Let's go over the possibilities...
What are the fittings left over from? Are you sure they're NPT and not another style of threading? Are you sure they're 1/4"? Does the hole look threaded? 
Let's try working through it calmly. Frustration generally clouds mechanical skills and leads to further frustration.


_Modified by Retromini at 8:28 AM 12-12-2009_


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (onelowjolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onelowjolf* »_well it really dosnt matter at this point in time, i have fittings from something else, i install one fitting no problem, go to install the other fitting, it wont thread, i have now tried 4 different fittings and the god damn things wont thread into the bag............... what the **** man this is just ****ing common im bout fed up with mason tech products all together, matt, scott if your reading this, do something about it

so lets get this straight;you are trying to purchase a setup that you clearly didnt research,trying to install it without much research (again) and then blaming it on the service/sales people?
you need to read up before you continue to jump the gun and embarassss yourself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tobiwonkonobi)*

take a good pic of the bag and threads and post it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

na not frustrated from the wait, just frustrated with the threads, they are the proper size npt, the threads are clearly messed up in the bag assembly.... 
yes i did do research on all ends of this build, i contacted alot of companies asked alot of questions and did alot of reading
and i would post pics if i had a camera, i have managed to loose the cord for my cell phone


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tobiwonkonobi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tobiwonkonobi* »_
so lets get this straight;you are trying to purchase a setup that you clearly didnt research,trying to install it without much research (again) and then blaming it on the service/sales people?
you need to read up before you continue to jump the gun and embarassss yourself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i didnt not try and purchase anything, i did purchase everything, and my fronts are installed and working correctly, if you read up before you posted this then you wouldnt embarass yourself, this is only to do with my rear set up


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (onelowjolf)*

cant you take a pic and send it via email? there are ways around not having a cord.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (onelowjolf)*

Have you tried to take out the first fitting that worked in the other bag and tried it in the bag that isn't working? That should narrow down the issue to being the threads and not the fitting.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Have you tried to take out the first fitting that worked in the other bag and tried it in the bag that isn't working? That should narrow down the issue to being the threads and not the fitting.

yup i did that as soon as i couldnt figure out why i couldnt get the fitting to thread in, and it wouldnt thread at all either, so i figured maybe i was just having ****ty luck with the fittings so i got the other ones i have that are identical, and they wont thread either
all i want is a set of functional rear bags before i ditch the whole set up for a set of h&r coils


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (onelowjolf)*

How messed up are the threads? Really chewed up, crooked, or something? I know the threads on one of my UAS bags were a bit messed up so I just took it to a machine shop and had them run an NPT tap to clean the threads up a bit.
Might be worth calling Scott and seeing what's up. It's not a 'common' problem, but I've heard of it happening every once in a while with various bags. 


_Modified by Retromini at 9:02 AM 12-12-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

yeah they are crooked, its just common that ive waiting so long for the bags, and finally get them and there is something wrong with them...... im smacking myself for not going with bagyards


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (onelowjolf)*

actually this whole thread is just you whining about "slow"service,not knowing what came with the rears and getting mad because you cant figure out how to install


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tobiwonkonobi)*

i ordered a few weeks ago also, still havent gotten anything but matt emailed me back letting me know whats going on, **** happens....


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (onelowjolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onelowjolf* »_yeah they are crooked, its just common that ive waiting so long for the bags, and finally get them and there is something wrong with them...... im smacking myself for not going with bagyards

Meh...there have been people with thread problems on bagyards too. 
It's airride, you gotta put a little work into it some times. It really wouldn't be hard to just stop by your local machine shop and have them tap it for 1/4" npt again. Either that or call up scott. I'm sure he'll square things away.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tobiwonkonobi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tobiwonkonobi* »_actually this whole thread is just you whining about "slow"service,not knowing what came with the rears and getting mad because you cant figure out how to install









yup you got me.... i cant figure out how to install the bags, damn man your much smarter then i thought you were...... yeah i am whinning about slow service because everyone rants and raves about mason tech this and mason tech that.... their customer service blows, so i guess i will have to get the guy who installed my fronts to come back over and install my rears.... oh wait i am the guy who did the build up and installation... but i guess i forgot how to turn a wrench already eh.......


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (onelowjolf)*

y do people come into the air world and just think everything is going to be just great. air ride is and will never be just a quick bolt in product, its not perfect and wont be. im not knocking bagyard but i had to do a lot of my own custom work to get mine to work as perfect as they could, and i love the product now that i got it to where i want it, and im sure i would love mason techs the same way. you gotta remember these arent like coils where u can just bolt up and go, if it were so easy everyone would be doing it. also about ur wait time i waited for my bagyards for about 4 to 6 months its just the name of the game dont hate just be inivative and figure things out. if u have messed up threads oh well not end of the world retap and thread them man easy fix things do happen remember http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if u need any help just ask people on here are great and knowledgable


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TNKD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TNKD* »_y do people come into the air world and just think everything is going to be just great. air ride is and will never be just a quick bolt in product, its not perfect and wont be. im not knocking bagyard but i had to do a lot of my own custom work to get mine to work as perfect as they could, and i love the product now that i got it to where i want it, and im sure i would love mason techs the same way. you gotta remember these arent like coils where u can just bolt up and go, if it were so easy everyone would be doing it. also about ur wait time i waited for my bagyards for about 4 to 6 months its just the name of the game dont hate just be inivative and figure things out. if u have messed up threads oh well not end of the world retap and thread them man easy fix things do happen remember http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if u need any help just ask people on here are great and knowledgable

You came on and made a dig deal about nothing, common stuff that people encounter when working on cars in general. TNKD makes a good point, I don't doubt that you know what your doing, but don't get so frustrated so easily. When you come one here, don't just make a thread saying this product is ****, the service was slow..... NO ONE CARES. Ask questions in a polite and you will get all the helpful responses in the world from some of the most experienced and knowledgeable VW people in the world.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TNKD* »_ if it were so easy everyone would be doing it. 


so f*ckin true. ive never had so many headaches/hours spent fixing than ive had with air ride, but i love every second of it.
Good Luck with your situation dude,


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

Air ride is a custom mod to a stock car. Anything custom, takes work and time. 
No company is 100% perfect even if they want to be. Every company has its ups and downs to it but in the end when everything works.. Thats what matters.. 
Maybe you can just go to a local machine shop or auto parts store, pick up a tap set and re-thread it yourself.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*

It’s better to fail in originality, than succeed in imitation... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And so everyone knows, in 2 months BAGYARDS will in STOCK in the USA. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_It’s better to fail in originality, than succeed in imitation... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Not that again







Tell that to Arnott....the company that was putting bags over bilsteins long before either company.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

andrew, after reading through the company history of arnott industries i see that they were founded in 1989. it doesn't mention when they started using bilsteins, any chance you know off hand? also, they don't make a vw kit


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_andrew, after reading through the company history of arnott industries i see that they were founded in 1989. it doesn't mention when they started using bilsteins, any chance you know off hand? also, they don't make a vw kit









Yah, they definitely don't make a VW kit and I wasn't mentioning them as competition or even suggesting that either MT of BY were imitating them. My point is just that there are only so many ways you can skin a cat... Sealing a bag over a strut is nothing new.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

any chance you know when they started using bilstiens? i know they've been around for a while but i'm just curious. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected]nRoad)*

this is done, take it to IM if you need to.
Done http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Dash


----------

